# In the round, grease or stretched



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

This may be pandoras box, let me know. I do not trap for the money. No one does these days. We had a nuisance trapper around the area who told me he pays someone to skin and put up his hides for a few dollars a piece, it got me wondering. Now I know trappers take great pride in putting up their own fur, skinning, and fleshing. I started thinking about pros and cons, time mainly. What if you found someone to put up your animals for you? Another thirty sets a day? :lol:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Anyone could trap for the money, they have that right, so I wouldn't worry about that. lol.....when he said "a few" dollars, I think he was pullin your leg. Last I heard **** were $1 skin & $1 to flesh & board.

I sell all my fur finished (put-up), and enjoy doing it.

Smitty


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I enjoy putting up fur also. Is there seriously people around that will just skin and stretch as a service? I couldnt imagine fleshing a **** or beaver knowing youre only getting a buck for it.


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

He seemed like an honest guy. Overall, what would be the price difference be when selling *****, completlely dried and stretched vs skinned and froze. Just wondering... :-?


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

In my area it isn't that cheap.

I have used others to put up fur when I get over whelmed and backed up, but prefer to do my own.

Everyone of the prices that I will list is for fleshing and stretching, the critter needs to be skinned.

Beaver - $4.00
Coyote - $4.00
**** - $3.00

The only one that is probably a good deal is the beaver!


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

"Back in the day", when I was younger and thought I knew alot more than I actually did, I let money become an important aspect of trapping for me... and I generally sold just skinned, and if I needed running money, in the round.... But with age ... and I hope a modicum of wisdom, I came to realize that rolling hard, sleeping in the truck on the far end of the line one night, and then at home the next, I was not only looseing the enjoyment of the trapping experience, which is why I started in the first place, but also I was looseing alot of time that I should have been spending with my growing children and my wife... The following season, the number of traps I had out at any one time decreased by about 80%...and for a number of years then, I worked the furs, at home in the evenings... But hireing someone to work the fur for me so I could get in more sets?... No, I never did that.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Good point MJ, I've always said when it felt like a job, it would no longer be fun. That's why I never worried about not getting 50 sets a day in, or gang-setting 4-5 traps at a time. I enjoy taking my time in the outdoors.

Smitty


----------

